# YeloNeck's Picture Thread.



## YeloNeck (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got a few pictures I might share with you.
 Here we go : 


A. geniculata







B. albopilosum






B. vagans






H. lividum




P. murinus




Ch. fimbriatus




Ch. cyaneopubescens




Enjoy.


----------



## Boanerges (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## YeloNeck (Apr 10, 2009)

Having fun 


 

Pinky


GBB


----------



## YeloNeck (Apr 11, 2009)

Yea, but i live in Poland so we've got lesser price than you... much lesser 

And my A. geniculata molt :


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 1, 2009)

awesome thread


----------



## YeloNeck (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Violator101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesome B. albopilosum!  it's got a great blue shade, probably photo was taken short after molting?

I'm not keen on scorpions, but yours look fine  Also nice Chromatopelma. Have U got any adult females (apart from vagans)?

Ps. I'm greeting a member of arachnea


----------



## YeloNeck (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes it was right after the molt.

Only scorpions are adults but all my spiders are like 4-5". Ofc my "Most wanted list" is not a short one so i have many slings


----------



## Teal (Dec 2, 2009)

*Awesome collection! *


----------



## YeloNeck (Dec 15, 2009)

Enclosures :


----------



## nikinizor (Dec 15, 2009)

I like the fungus on the branch..very natural looking...did you do anyhting to it before putting in enclosure?


----------



## Teal (Dec 15, 2009)

*Very nice enclosures!  *


----------



## YeloNeck (Dec 15, 2009)

nikinizor said:


> did you do anyhting to it before putting in enclosure?


Yes. I used some natural (non-toxic) impregnation on branches and pieces of wood. 
I'm glad that you like it.


----------



## YeloNeck (Mar 1, 2010)

Post molt versicolor :
 

 
Some spiders.



















I hope you'll like it.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 1, 2010)

Gorgeous scorps and Ts!

Cass


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 1, 2010)

*Your Cages and Versi Pix*

:clap: Wow! Very *nice* and Naturalistic - Jason


----------



## YeloNeck (Nov 16, 2010)

_Psalmopoeus irminia_


_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_


_Poecilotheria regalis_


_Acanthoscurria geniculata_


----------



## YeloNeck (Oct 5, 2011)

* It's been a while since last update so here it goes. Maybe not about spiders but about a humidity system i made.

During filling:


Whole system works automatic and turns on, on specific hours. Heres an example of silly me turning on the system to show off. Then i had to leave to collage and forgot that i turned it on and it goes like this. Plants are awesome green now and seems like they like it, but not substrate so i hope i wont have to change it.



A. geniculata happy aswel.



* If i made any mistakes in grammar or else - please keep in mind that i dont speak english very often so i keep learning


----------



## YeloNeck (Oct 8, 2011)

Sad.


----------



## YeloNeck (Oct 9, 2011)

Here is how it works.
FullHD.

[youtube]gL0lk05rrZ4[/youtube]


----------



## Anonymity82 (Oct 11, 2011)

Is she eating her babies?


----------



## YeloNeck (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeap. She does. After escape i found her and few days later i found this. Shame.


----------

